# Prohormones/Prosteroids - 90 More Days!



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

Bush Inks Bill to Halt Steroid Precursors
President Bush speaks at the Canton Palace Theatre about medical liability reform Friday, Oct. 22, 2004 in Canton, Ohio. 
(AP Photo/Tony Dejak) 

Friday, October 22, 2004
WASHINGTON - President Bush on Friday signed legislation that would curtail sales of steroid precursors and seek to stiffen penalties for offenses involving anabolic steroids. 

The legislation adds 18 substances to the list of banned anabolic steroids, including androstenedione and tetrahydrogestrinone. 

White House press secretary Scott McClellan said the law establishes a new grant program, which will provide $15 million to teach kids about the dangers of steroids. 

It directs the U.S. Sentencing Commission to review the federal sentencing guidelines and consider amending those guidelines to provide for increased penalties. 

When the legislation passed the Senate earlier this month and sent to the president, Sen. Joseph Biden, D-Del., said the measure sends a message about these substances. "We are calling them what they really are: drugs," Biden said. 

Congress took an increased interest in the issue this year after reports of steroid use among athletes, particularly professional baseball players. A federal grand jury in San Francisco has indicted four men on charges of illegally distributing steroids, including the personal trainer of Giants slugger Barry Bonds.

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/20041023/hl_nm/health_steroids_dc_1


Why?


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 23, 2004)

The day has come.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> WASHINGTON - President Bush on Friday signed legislation that would curtail sales of steroid precursors and seek to stiffen penalties for offenses involving anabolic steroids.


stiffen the penalties??? as if they are not too stiff already for christ's sakes. 





> White House press secretary Scott McClellan said the law establishes a new grant program, which will provide $15 million to teach kids about the dangers of steroids.


wouldn't this money be better spent on teaching kids the danger of smoking and drinking alcohol???



*EVERYONE CAN THANK THE BUSH ADMINISTRATION, I GUARANTEE A DEMOCRATIC ADMINISTRATION WOULD NOT HAVE PASSED THIS SHIT!*




.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> *EVERYONE CAN THANK THE BUSH ADMINISTRATION, I GUARANTEE A DEMOCRATIC ADMINISTRATION WOULD NOT HAVE PASSED THIS SHIT!*


 

Seriously Rob, you know thats not true. The House passed it with 3 dissenting votes. To me, that seems pretty close to unanimous. You and I both know, honestly, that John Kerry would sign it too. 

I think youre just still fired up from Fahrenheit911 last night. 


But I do agree 100% that the money would be better spent on educating children against alcohol and smoking. Or, even better, nutrition. Obesity and related problems cost us more in tax money than problems with either of the other two.


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

Anyway, enough of the politics.  Let's start stocking up and looking for deals.

Customnutritionwarehouse.com is selling 4-AD powder for $0.85/g.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Anyway, enough of the politics. Let's start stocking up and looking for deals.
> 
> Customnutritionwarehouse.com is selling 4-AD powder for $0.85/g.


Thanks Red, that was needed. 

Nutraplanet is running some huge deals on Omega.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> stiffen the penalties??? as if they are not too stiff already for christ's sakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they (the Republicans) want to stiffen the penalties for selling. possing and using anabolic steroids yet you can steal billions of dollars (Enron scandle) and not even get charged for it...


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> they (the Republicans) want to stiffen the penalties for selling. possing and using anabolic steroids yet you can steal billions of dollars (Enron scandle) and not even get charged for it...





			
				redspy said:
			
		

> Anyway, enough of the politics. Let's start stocking up and looking for deals.


Cmon.


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nutraplanet is running some huge deals on Omega.


No kidding.  They have the cheapest M1,4ADD, M4OHN and M5AA I've seen.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> No kidding. They have the cheapest M1,4ADD, M4OHN and M5AA I've seen.


If I needed more methyls, (If i could handle more methyls), Id be all over that. 

Know of any cheap sources for 1-test, 1-test cyp, etc?


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> If I needed more methyls, (If i could handle more methyls), Id be all over that.
> 
> Know of any cheap sources for 1-test, 1-test cyp, etc?


Custom has 1-test powder for $3/g.  For 1-test cyp I wouldn't trust anyone but Sledge at Designer Supplements.  I believe he'll be offering a final batch of Sledge Test and 1-Test Cyp in a *cough* 'pain free oral solution' soon.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Custom has 1-test powder for $3/g. For 1-test cyp I wouldn't trust anyone but Sledge at Designer Supplements. I believe he'll be offering a final batch of Sledge Test and 1-Test Cyp in a *cough* 'pain free oral solution' soon.


Really, maybe you know something I dont. I was under the assumption that he was done for now. 

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20535 Post 2. 

Has he said anything since this post?


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Really, maybe you know something I dont. I was under the assumption that he was done for now.
> 
> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20535 Post 2.
> 
> Has he said anything since this post?


Okay, I guess his post supercedes the e-mail he sent me a couple of weeks ago.  That's a bummer.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 23, 2004)

I wouldn't bother with the 1-Test Cyp, even DS. If you are going to pin yourself with an illegal anabolic, it should be something that makes you feel great   , not like taking a nap.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

from the article:

_*When injected*, these substances metabolize into testosterone or other illicit steroids..._


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> from the article:
> 
> _*When injected*, these substances metabolize into testosterone or other illicit steroids..._


Ya learn something new everday, I guess. I mean, if the media said it, it must be true, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess if someone homebrews a 4-ad suspension or cypionate (etc), they could be right.


----------



## topolo (Oct 23, 2004)

*EVERYONE CAN THANK THE BUSH ADMINISTRATION, I GUARANTEE A DEMOCRATIC ADMINISTRATION WOULD NOT HAVE PASSED THIS SHIT!*

Rob,

Put down the crack pipe...............Joe Biden a Democrat wrote the bill and John Kerry said he supported it!!!!!!!!

Btw...Bush is going to win your state in on Nov. 2nd..............how do you feel about that ?


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Custom has 1-test powder for $3/g. For 1-test cyp I wouldn't trust anyone but Sledge at Designer Supplements. I believe he'll be offering a final batch of Sledge Test and 1-Test Cyp in a *cough* 'pain free oral solution' soon.


Found some methyl-dien bulk - http://www.smi2le.biz/Products.shtml

They also have m4ohn, but custom will beat the price.


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Found some methyl-dien bulk - http://www.smi2le.biz/Products.shtml
> 
> They also have m4ohn, but custom will beat the price.


Didn't these guys get raided a while back by the DEA? 

They have some good bulk products.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Didn't these guys get raided a while back by the DEA?
> 
> They have some good bulk products.


Yea, on a fase tip from a neighbor, apparently. 
Im sure youre reading the same info I am. 

It was suggested to place an order by phone, not email, as the guy seems to be slow in responses online.


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Im sure youre reading the same info I am.


Yes, I believe we're both AnabolicMinds fiends.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 23, 2004)

Is there anywhere outside of the USA we can get the PH's after the 90 days?


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably, but then you'll be importing a class III scheduled drug.  If you're going to take that kind of risk you might was well import real AAS which are much more effective.


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Oct 23, 2004)

Shit.  This sucks.  I just started using PH's and am having great success with them.


----------



## redspy (Oct 23, 2004)

Stock up my friend.


----------



## raab (Oct 23, 2004)

If congress and the president wanted to do some real work, why didn't they ban the use of all tobacco products.  The effects of tobacco and second hand smoke has a far greater effect on one's health than steriods or PH's.  If you are a professional athlete and you are being paid for being one what is the reason for taking a banned substance as your contract prohibits.  If you are being paid millions of dollars to play ball and stay clean than it should be a no brainer to stay away from the steriods and PH's.  It is the few that screw it up for the rest.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

raab said:
			
		

> If congress and the president wanted to do some real work, why didn't they ban the use of all tobacco products. The effects of tobacco and second hand smoke has a far greater effect on one's health than steriods or PH's. If you are a professional athlete and you are being paid for being one what is the reason for taking a banned substance as your contract prohibits. If you are being paid millions of dollars to play ball and stay clean than it should be a no brainer to stay away from the steriods and PH's. It is the few that screw it up for the rest.


Youre completely right. 

But in thinking about it, does anyone else think the pharmaceutical industry played a role in this? I mean, these drugs were protected under the DSHEA. They were allowed as supplements, partly, because the pharmaceutical industry had not persued them. Do you think, possibly, they wanted to regain the market on hormone replacement? Or maybe just a strong step to squash dietary supplements in general?


----------



## raab (Oct 23, 2004)

It is an election year and this not about saving lives from drugs produced in basement labs.  This is one big smoke screen that the republican administration can use to show the sheep (the American Public), that they care without affecting the major drug companies and their political contributions.  The vehicle for any new drugs introduced into society is thru the doctors.  Doctors will not give you a prescription for ph's or steriods just for want of physical improvement.  If the drug companies wanted to corner the PH's market the would just buy the little man out and take over.


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

raab said:
			
		

> It is an election year and this not about saving lives from drugs produced in basement labs. This is one big smoke screen that the republican administration can use to show the sheep (the American Public), that they care without affecting the major drug companies and their political contributions. The vehicle for any new drugs introduced into society is thru the doctors. Doctors will not give you a prescription for ph's or steriods just for want of physical improvement. If the drug companies wanted to corner the PH's market the would just buy the little man out and take over.


Couple things - 

1. Its not the republican administration. It is both sides of the aisle. In the House of Reps, only 3 people voted no. 
2. Some doctors do give perscriptions. No doubt in that. Not ethical doctors, but some do.
3. I dont think it was about wanting to corner the market, but more about the erosion of dietary supplements into their sales. For example, there are many diuretics out there because of the DSHEA. Prior to that, if you needed one, it was prescription, etc. Instead of taking cold medicine, we take ecinachiea and vitamins. Dietary supplements are just slowly, slowly eroding some profit from the large pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Btw...Bush is going to win your state in on Nov. 2nd..............how do you feel about that ?



LOL, it is looking worse everyday for Bush.

I heard today Bush will not win Ohio.


----------



## thejames (Oct 24, 2004)

I heard Bush is doing suprisingly well in Michigan! People in Ohio are all manufacturing workers, who are upset that their job skills did not merit keeping their job here when it is so much cheaper overseas. Is it the President's fault? No. Does it suck for them? Yes, but reallisticly how long did they think it was going to stay here? Kerry's tax plan to keep jobs here will not work, when it is so much cheaper to make things overseas. I think the American consumers need to step up and take the responsibility for this and stop buying products produced overseas. They won't though because it is cheaper and usually just as good. But hey, that's why liberals love the government it takes away all their responsibility and allows them to place blame elsewhere!

On a note of this thread, I hate transdermals so the PH/PS ban I don't know how much it effects me. If I am going to pin myself why not do the real thing? I think the only reason to stock up is if you think you cannot get a source.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2004)

I only mentioned Ohio because they said a Republican has *never* been elected president without winning that state.


----------



## Du (Oct 24, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> On a note of this thread, I hate transdermals so the PH/PS ban I don't know how much it effects me. If I am going to pin myself why not do the real thing? I think the only reason to stock up is if you think you cannot get a source.


There are many great oral ph/ps. No need to pin yourself or use transdermal, although those delivery methods work great.


----------



## thejames (Oct 24, 2004)

What is left snorting it like 6 times a day or putting it under my tongue 6 times a day? If it stayed in your blood stream longer those could be viable methods.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 25, 2004)

I can't believe anyone's even talking about this as a Democrat/Republican issue.  Did you bother to look at the vote tally, because it was virtually unanimous. 

Whether Gore, Clinton, Kerry, Lieberman, Edwards, Dean, or Bush were president, they ALL would have signed it.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2004)

Of course pulling out some powder to snort in front of your coworkers might not look to good.   Doing lines in the bathroom every three hours wouldn't sit well, either.


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

I dont see much of a problem with oral ph/ps, still. I really dont understand what he is talking about.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

I just received an email from a company I regularly order from confirming the ban fortunately in lamens. This blows.


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

Folk, its people like this that have messed it up for the rest of us. 

http://www.subfighter.com/ftopict-4277.html


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I just received an email from a company I regularly order from confirming the ban fortunately in lamens. This blows.



you do not get them from www.Bulknutrition.com? 

if you use M1T I highly recommend BN's Underground Labs M1T, cheapest one you will find, and high quality. 

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=98


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you do not get them from www.Bulknutrition.com?
> 
> if you use M1T I highly recommend BN's Underground Labs M1T, cheapest one you will find, and high quality.
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=98


 Nice plug.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Nice plug.



LOL, yes it was, but I am sincere, UL's M1T is top notch!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 25, 2004)

..and only $9.99 at bulknutrition.com


----------



## Du (Oct 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL, yes it was, but I am sincere, UL's M1T is top notch!


Absolutely, I agree. 

And be sure to use Anabolic Matrix Rx either while on cycle or during PCT, or both. You can find it here http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1391

I hear its also great while not on cycle or PCT, too.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 25, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you do not get them from www.Bulknutrition.com?
> 
> if you use M1T I highly recommend BN's Underground Labs M1T, cheapest one you will find, and high quality.
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?manufacturers_id=98


 
OOOOOOOOOpsies   I had ordered this supply before I got here and new of BN... Sorry


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Folk, its people like this that have messed it up for the rest of us.
> 
> http://www.subfighter.com/ftopict-4277.html


That guy is full of it. Sounds like propaganda. That account was probably set up by a company that stands to profit by the ban. Is this the Plug Thread or Political Thread, now?


----------



## rrgg (Oct 25, 2004)

Actually I thought he was just baiting people to start a flame war.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> ..and only $9.99 at bulknutrition.com



yup, or the 600 tabs for $89.99

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1541


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2004)

http://bodybuilding.com/store/omega/m1t.html
or 3.6 grams with the 4 for the price of 3 deal: http://customnutritionwarehouse.com...id=28&osCsid=3254426bc3e8b92f69370d1490d0ea2d.
That is .6 grams more than UL for the same price ($90).


----------



## thejames (Oct 25, 2004)

By oral I mean the idea of sublingual delivery, every 3 hours. Just seems really pointless, why use that and carry it around with you when it will be just as illegal as using the real thing?

Methyls aren't bad though!   But m5aa and m4ohn seem to only work for me in super high doses, haven't tried m1t yet.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 3, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> LOL, it is looking worse everyday for Bush.
> 
> I heard today Bush will not win Ohio.


----------



## milwood (Nov 4, 2004)

james, what are your doses for M4OHN and M5AA? I didn't get much before I went high; to 40mg and 100mg/day, respectively.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 4, 2004)

milwood said:
			
		

> james, what are your doses for M4OHN and M5AA? I didn't get much before I went high; to 40mg and 100mg/day, respectively.


I hope you have a liver on order.


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I hope you have a liver on order.


Talk to Veiope, they sell them in Brazil.


Seriously though, thats a hell of a lot of methyl's at once. You might wanna re-think that.


----------

